# Frozen few practice



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 30, 2007)

Going to pull the Klose out for the last time til frozen few in a few minutes.  Bought a case of IBP butts at Sam's for $.97/lb.  I have 25lbs of it sold already for $8/lb.  Going down to 19 tonight.  Major storm coming this weekend so I need to get them done and the pit away before the snow starts flyiing.  I hate winter.  Will send pics.


----------



## woodman3222 (Nov 30, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Going to pull the Klose out for the last time til frozen few in a few minutes.  Bought a case of IBP butts at Sam's for $.97/lb.  I have 25lbs of it sold already for $8/lb.  Going down to 19 tonight.  Major storm coming this weekend so I need to get them done and the pit away before the snow starts flyiing.  I hate winter.  Will send pics.



$.97/lb man I have never seen it that low here.
Looking forward to the pics.
Good luck. Along lake ontario it is 29 degrees and I am getting 35 mph gusts. love the cold hate the wind.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for that heads-up on the butts. If they peddling them for less than a buck in yankeeland they bound to be free in Texas.  Been thinking of making some sausage myownself.  It getting close to hawg killing/sausage making time of year huh? Now you making 8 bucks a pound just cooking the stuff as is? I usually charge about that for fully cooked sausage.  Trying to envision some labor saving steps here. Whut kinda marketing scheme you got going here if you dont mind a person being nosey of course.   

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Dec 1, 2007)

Have fun Bubba...I'm doing some ribs and chicken today..for the boys.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2007)

Spare ribs going on here also for FF practice, not bad right now, 21º, 10mph wind, but it's going to turn nasty later tonight though.

Keep your beverage cold and your meat probes warm boys.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 1, 2007)

Pretty good night considering the temps.  When I put them on at 10:30 it was 29 degrees.  Pit took a little over an hour to come up and help nicely all through the night with a stick or so every hour and 20 minutes.  Never went below 220 and I just switched to the basket because I'm tired of going outside.  Should be time to foil pretty soon.


----------



## woodman3222 (Dec 1, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Have fun Bubba...I'm doing some ribs and chicken today..for the boys.



At 12:45 saturday after noon the wind slowed down. Are bbqing outdoors. Did you have the winds where you live. I had 45 mph gusts over night.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah it was windy last night going to work...it was snowing lightly this morning..the wind doesn't seem to be to much of an issue today..


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 1, 2007)

Any pics to share?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 1, 2007)

.97/lb for a case I think is their standard price at Sams. I picked up a case in October at that price.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 1, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> .97/lb for a case I think is their standard price at Sams. I picked up a case in October at that price.



It was $1.10-1.19 all summer and fall here in Ohio.  Not much difference but when I can put an extra 10-12% in my pocket...I will.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 3, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.......that's interesting on your cost down there. I always check the price and it's at .97/lb down here, figure cause all the comp guys buyin their butts there.

I will say those IBP butts that sams has are NICE


----------



## woodman3222 (Dec 3, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I use. Sams here are $1.29 to $1.39/lb


----------

